# clomid and natural therapies



## r12311 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi i am due to start a course of clomid and wondered if there was anyone taking clomid and holistic medicine together?  I have been taking various supplements but wondered if its safe to take supplements with clomid?

Thanks xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Depends on the supplements. Any herbal supplements that can have an effect on the femal sex hormones should be avoided.

Maz x


----------



## r12311 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks Maz and congratulations x


----------

